# Question



## lucky (Jun 3, 2002)

last time out on my boat i noticed a leak in the cabin. when i took it home home and inspected it it i noticed that underneath the molding there was seperration.thinking about using some 5200 sealant to stop leak but lot of cracks and new boat what do you think.


----------



## Bassplug (Jun 18, 2004)

Take it back to the Dealer if its a new boat.

Bill


----------



## bbcroaker (Jan 6, 2005)

Take it back>It should be under warranty.Iwould not put anything on it.


----------



## lucky (Jun 3, 2002)

*comments*

thanx guys think thats what i'll do


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*Dam skippy*

What bassplug said. Take it back dealer and have them fix it.


----------



## Fishing_Feud (Nov 16, 2004)

bbcroaker said:


> Take it back>It should be under warranty.Iwould not put anything on it.



THe warranty is only as good as the the service

*It will be covered* you will get it back in Febuary 

Now what? 6 months down time?

it really sux but thats true.......................
WARRANTIES SUK




BUT YOUR NAME IS LUCKY 
GOOD Luck


----------

